# need video editing software



## Twin Fist (Mar 26, 2009)

i have some clips in MPEG-4 format, and I need to edit them or to convert them to another format, without spending money.

any ideas?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 26, 2009)

There are all manner of freeware converters available, John.  Sadly, it's not really my field of expertise so I can't advise what would work or not from the slew that a Google would turn up.

However, I know a 'man who can', as the saying goes.  What format do you want to convert to?  Given the start and end points, my friend will probably be able to advise what to do.


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 26, 2009)

The very best there is...  Handbrake 

Very simple and basicly just does what it needs to do.

Need more formats and/or options ? Then  SUPER  is a very good choice


----------

